# Cook time for beef jerky



## mc smokerson (Dec 22, 2016)

I wanted to test out my master built electric before I made Xmas dinner so I fired up this morning to do a run of jerky. I have four full racks. I think some where in the 700 sq in range. I'm thinking 200 for 2 1/2 hours should do it but I'd like some feed back on my plan. Meat is cut into 1/2 in thick slices of various lengths and shapes.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2016)

200 is too hot in my opinion.

You want to dry it out, not cook it.  I start at 130 and let the surface dry a bit and then I'll slowly bump up the temp to 160 and let it run until the jerky is done.

No real way to time the process.  ALL meats will dry/cook differently.

Some tips, no water in the pan, light smoke, and allow the test piece to COMPLETELY cool before doing the bend test.  Hot and warm meat tend to still bend easily with no separation of fibers.  Room temp meat will show you the real dryness.

Did you use a cure in your marinade?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree with almost everything CB said. I will run my pit temp as high as 170°. 1/2" thick jerky is going to take a long time. I cut mine around 3/16" and it takes anywhere from 8-12 hours to get to the texture we like.

Using cure is a good idea.

Here's a very simple, very good recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2016)

MS, I do 5-6 hours at 170 and probably not as thick as your cuts,keep us posted !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2016)

As was mentioned don't forget the cure !


----------



## mc smokerson (Dec 22, 2016)

Well I hit the taste I was going for, however I think the heat was a lil much and she dried out on me more than I wanted. Still good just not the right texture


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2016)

Mc Smokerson said:


> Well I hit the taste I was going for, however I think the heat was a lil much and she dried out on me more than I wanted. Still good just not the right texture



What temps did you run at and for how long?


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 22, 2016)

I do three hours at 170 and then finish in the oven on the dehydrator setting at 170. I like a thicker cut but I still don't go much beyond 1/4". 1/2" may be tough to eat unless you're cutting it into bite sized pieces.


----------

